

Microsoft Opening Three-Headed Search Technology Center in Europe to Challenge Google - hhm
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2008/10/02/microsoft-opening-three-headed-search-technology-center-in-europe-to-challenge-google/

======
echair
They must have read the Spiegel article about how the US had lost its dominant
economic role.

